
Breakfast has no effect on neuropsychological functioning in children - nreece
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/27465375/
======
Jill_the_Pill
> "There were no significant (P ≥ 0.004) differences between breakfast meal
> consumption and fasting for any of the neuropsychological measures
> administered."

I'm not wonderful at between-group statistics, but I thought statistical
significance kicked in when P < some value, say 0.05 or 0.1?

